# هل الله لا يغفر لي لو وقعت عن دون قصد في خطية ومت بدون أن اقدم توبه عنها



## aymonded (17 أغسطس 2013)

سؤال من البعض وهو سؤال مشهور جداً، وكثيرون احتاروا في الإجابة وكل واحد برأي وفكر، والبعض يقبل برأي هذا والآخر يرفض رأي ذاك، والكل يقع في بلبلة وعدم فهم طبيعة الإيمان بمسيح القيامة والحياة وقصور الرؤيا، والسؤال هو:


هل الله يقبلني وأنا أحيا معه كل أيامي بمحبة وتقديم توبة مستمرة، وقبل موتي بقليل سقط عن دون قصد أو حتى عن ضعف في زلة ما أو خطية هل ممكن يغفر لي أم انه يحاكمني بعدله ويطردني من محضره، أو لو واحد مراهق كان بيقدم توبة وحب أن يحيا مع الله، وهو ذاهب للكنيسة مات في تفجير أو برصاصة كما يحدث اليوم، ما هو موقف الله منه !!!!
في الحقيقة والواقع الاختباري يا إخوتي أن المشكلة تكمُن في أن كل هذه الأسئلة تأتي بسبب عدم الدخول في سرّ الإيمان الحي، ومعرفة التوبة الحقيقية وممارستها حسب الإنجيل، لأن مفهوم التوبة إلى الآن مشوه عند الكثيرين، وينظرون على أساس أن الله يغفر الماضي ولكنه لا يقدر على غفران المستقبل وكأنه منتظر أن يعرف قلب الإنسان الخفي ولا يدرك المستقبل، أو كأن عمل المسيح يتعلق بالماضي وغير قادر على الامتداد للمستقبل ونسينا من هو المسيح الحي الذي هو الله الكلمة المتجسد بشخصه الذي هو فوق الزمان ولا يقع تحت سلطان الزمن، وغفرانه غفران أبدي يغسل خطايا العالم كله بماضيه وحاضره ومستقبله ...

عموماً يا إخوتي التوبة هي  حركة قلب متجه نحو الله يُريد أن يدخل في شركة حياة ابن مع أبيه، والله  تبنانا في المسيح، فأن كنت أنا ابناً لأبي كيف يتخلى عني وقت ضعفي أو في  المستقبل، وبكون الغفران بدم المسيح فهو حاضر أمام عيني الآب كل حين، لأن  الرب يسوع بروح أزلي قدم نفسه لله حمل بلا عيب فطهر ضمائرنا من أعمال ميته  لنخدم الله الحي، ودخل للأقداس بدم نفسه مرة واحدة فوجد لنا فداءً أبدياً كما يقول الكتاب المقدس،  لذلك التوبة حياة شركة مقدسة مع الله، وليست مجرد ندم على خطية وقت ما  اصنعها، بل هي حياة مستمرة النمو بنعمة متدفقة من الله مثبته بإيمان حي في  ثقة بدم المسيح الذي يطهرنا بدوام وللأبد من كل خطية حتى أننا صرنا متأكدين بيقين الإيمان الحي إننا داخلين للأقداس العُليا لأن بكرنا المسيح الذي هو فصحنا دخل وجلس بجسم بشريتنا عن يمين العظمة في الأعالي، وذلك بكوننا نحمل دوام  الاعتراف بالإيمان الحي في قلوبنا على مدى عمرنا كله، لأننا أصبحنا الآن أبناء  في الابن الوحيد ولم نعد عبيد تحت تهديد الطرد من محضر الله إلا إذا انكرنا  الإيمان ولم نعد نحيا تحت سلطان النعمة المُخلِّصة، فطالما نحن في يده كيف  يتخلى عنا في المستقبل أو يستطيع شيء أن يخطفنا منه او يسقطنا من نعمته  التي تسند ضعفنا !!!

يا إخوتي الذي يخاف من الطرد هو العبد، لأن الابن يبقى في البيت مهما ما تعثر أو ضعف، لكن العبد لا يبقى إلى الأبد وليس له ميراث، فالابن الذي يحيا في كنف أبيه لا يأخذ نصيب العبد أبداً، ولا العبد يرث نصيب الابن، بل دائماً يشعر انه مهدد، لذلك الرب قال: [ فان حرركم الابن فبالحقيقة تكونون احراراً ] (يوحنا 8: 36)، لذلك قال أيضاً: [ لا أعود اسميكم عبيداً لأن العبد لا يعلم ما يعمل سيده، لكني قد سميتكم أحباء لإني اعلمتكم بكل ما سمعته من أبي ] (يوحنا 15: 15)، ويقول الرسول: [ لكن ماذا يقول الكتاب أُطرد الجارية وابنها لأنه لا يرث ابن الجارية مع ابن الحرة ] (غلاطية 4: 30)
فيا من صرت حبيب الله في المسيح لا تخف من أي ضعف لأنه مكتوب: [ لأنكم جميعاً ابناء الله بالإيمان بالمسيح يسوع ] (غلاطية 3: 26)
فقط عيش بالإيمان لأن الرب وعدنا بالحياة الأبديه [ وهذا هو الوعد الذي وعدنا هو به: الحياة الأبدية ] (1يوحنا 2: 25)، فالذي لم يشفق على ابنه (الوحيد) بل بذله لأجلنا أجمعين كيف لا يهبنا أيضاً معه كل شيء (رومية 8: 32)، فاصغي بقلبك لما هو مكتوب واحيا به:


 [ فإذ لنا أيها الإخوة ثقة بالدخول إلى الأقداس بدم يسوع. طريقاً كرسه لنا حديثاً حياً بالحجاب أي جسده. وكاهن عظيم على بيت الله. لنتقدم بقلب صادق في يقين الإيمان مرشوشة قلوبنا من ضمير شرير ومغتسلة أجسادنا بماء نقي. لنتمسك بإقرار الرجاء راسخاً لأن الذي وعد هو أمين ] (عبرانيين 10: 19 - 23)
والآن استودعكم يا إخوتي لله ولكلمة نعمته القادرة أن تبنيكم 
وتُعطيكم ميراثاً مع جميع المقدسين (أعمال 20: 32)​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 أغسطس 2013)

السؤال فعلا اكيد في ناس كتير بتفكر فيه
واجابة حضرتك عليه رائعه جدا جدا

انا استفدت كتير من الاجابه صدقني
تسلم ايديك استاذي
ربنا يخليك ليناوتفضل تمتعنا
بمواضيع حضرتك الجميله المفيده
ربنا يباركك.​


----------



## soul & life (17 أغسطس 2013)

*سؤال بيتسأل كتير ومحير للجميع واجابة وافية وكاملة ورائعة
شكرا ليك استاذ ايمن دايما بتجاوب على اسألتنا وبتريحنا بمعرفة ما لم نعرفه او حتى كنا نستطيع ان نستوعبه بأنفسنا
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويبارك فى خدمتك
دومت بخير
*


----------



## aymonded (17 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> السؤال فعلا اكيد في ناس كتير بتفكر فيه
> واجابة حضرتك عليه رائعه جدا جدا
> 
> انا استفدت كتير من الاجابه صدقني
> ...




إلهنا الحي ينمينا في نعمته التي اعطاها لنا بمحبته الفائقة بدون استحقاق فينا قط
ويفرح قلبك وقلب كل من يحبه في عدم فساد آمين
​


----------



## aymonded (17 أغسطس 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> *سؤال بيتسأل كتير ومحير للجميع واجابة وافية وكاملة ورائعة
> شكرا ليك استاذ ايمن دايما بتجاوب على اسألتنا وبتريحنا بمعرفة ما لم نعرفه او حتى كنا نستطيع ان نستوعبه بأنفسنا
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ويبارك فى خدمتك
> دومت بخير
> *



انا ما أنا لكن نعمة الله التي تقودنا كلنا وحسب ما أعطانا من وهبة كلنا نبني بعضنا البعض على إيماننا الأقدس
إلهنا الحي يبارك حياتك ويفرحك بغنى فيض نعمته مع كل من يحبه في عدم فساد آمين
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 أغسطس 2013)

سؤال فعلا سمعته كثيرا ... 
لكن الحقيقه مش سئلته.... كان كافي عندى أن الرب قبل اللص الأيمن و هو على الصليب .. و هو لم يكن عنده الفرصة أن يثبت أو يختن  إيمانه بأفعاله لكنه قبله لأنه يعلم ما. مدى صدق قلبه و إيمانه. لأنه الرب الحبيب خالق كل شئء و عالم كل شئء... و طيب و محب و حنون. فوق تصور أى بشر... مش ممكن. يتلكك لنا علشان يتركنا... 
.... و أشكرك على أجابتك الجميله .. المطمئنة و الوافيه..  
ربنا يباركك و يبارك خدمتك و محبتك .


----------



## aymonded (17 أغسطس 2013)

كلامك صدق وحق وعدل حسب محبة الله الفائقة
وهبنا الله ان نحيا بالإيمان الحي الذي لا يهتز بل ينمو ويزداد ثقة في شخص الله الحي يوماً بعد يوم
ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض؛ النعمة تكون معك كل حين آمين
​


----------



## +ماريا+ (17 أغسطس 2013)

فى صلاة الاجبيه بنقول يارب اغفر لنا خطايانا
 التى فعلناها بأرداتنا والتى فعلناها بغير ارداتنا و
التى فعلناها بمعرفه والتى فعلناها بغير معرفه 
موضوع مميز واجابه وافيه جدا 
رحمة الله فاقت كل حدود البشر وعدله ايضا 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك استاذ ايمن


----------



## aymonded (17 أغسطس 2013)

إلهنا الحي يهبنا قوة الإيمان الحي لنرى عظمة عمله الفائق فينا آمين
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (17 أغسطس 2013)

استاذى العزيز
حضرتك اكبر هدية من الرب لنا عندك روح  جميلة جدا وايمان
غير عادى  كل موضوع شائك  ببساطة كبيرة تفهمنا وتعرفنا
حقيقة الايمان بالله الحى
الرب يحفظك ويباركك


----------



## aymonded (17 أغسطس 2013)

ويحفظ حياتك اخي المحبوب في شخص ربنا يسوع
وانا لستُ شيئاً هي فقط نعمة الله وحدها وبدونها لا أقدر أو استطيع شيئاً
فقط صلي لأجلي كثيراً؛ النعمة تكون معك كل حين آمين
​


----------



## اليعازر (17 أغسطس 2013)

[ لا أعود اسميكم عبيداً لأن العبد لا يعلم ما يعمل سيده، لكني قد سميتكم أحباء لإني اعلمتكم بكل ما سمعته من أبي ] (يوحنا 15: 15)

نعم اخي ايمن الفرق كل الفرق يكمن هنا، فنحن ابناء الله الحي

ولسنا عبيداً.وشتان ما بين العبد والابن..

ربنا يباركك.

.


----------



## aymonded (17 أغسطس 2013)

ويبارك حياتك أخي الحبيب عندي جداً الذي لهُ مني كل التقدير والمحبة
ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض دائماً آمين
​


----------



## العراقيه (17 أغسطس 2013)

موضوع مميز  ورائع  ... استمتعت كثيرا بقرأته   وتفائلت كثيرا بعد قرأتي لهذا النص


يا إخوتي الذي يخاف من الطرد هو العبد، لأن الابن يبقى في البيت مهما ما تعثر أو ضعف، لكن العبد لا يبقى إلى الأبد وليس له ميراث، فالابن الذي يحيا في كنف أبيه لا يأخذ نصيب العبد أبداً، ولا العبد يرث نصيب الابن، بل دائماً يشعر انه مهدد، لذلك الرب قال: [ فان حرركم الابن فبالحقيقة تكونون احراراً ] (يوحنا 8: 36)، لذلك قال أيضاً: [ لا أعود اسميكم عبيداً لأن العبد لا يعلم ما يعمل سيده، لكني قد سميتكم أحباء لإني اعلمتكم بكل ما سمعته من أبي ] (يوحنا 15: 15)، ويقول الرسول: [ لكن ماذا يقول الكتاب أُطرد الجارية وابنها لأنه لا يرث ابن الجارية مع ابن الحرة ] (غلاطية 4: 30)​


الرب يباركك ويستخدمك لمجد اسمه
احترامي​


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (17 أغسطس 2013)

*لنتذكر هناك خطايا تُغفَر وخطايا لن تغفر لا في العالم، ولا في الدهر الآتي...*​*الإيمان ...الطاعة الكاملة...العمل الصالح*​*عندما يمتلك المؤمن في قلبه هذه النقاط الثلاثة  فالخوف يموت ويهرب من المؤمن.*​*يقول يوحنا الحبيب ،  لا خوف في المحبة  بل المحبة الكاملة تنفي كل خوف *​*لان الخوف هو من العقاب ، *​*ولا يخاف من كان كاملاً في المحبة *​*فعلينا أن نحب لأن الله أحبنا أولاً. 1يوحنا18:4-19  *​*أيها الرب يسوع أسجد لك لأنك فديتني وأنا إنسان هالك وضال. *​*وخلصتني من كل خطاياي بالصليب. اتحد الأن معك بنعمتك المباركة ، وأعني أن أفني*​*يارب  إنساني العتيق ، فأشترك في قيامتك، وأمجدك يومياً مع كل قديسيك ،*​*وأشكرك لكل مراحمك وحبك العظيم لنا .*​* شكراً أخي العزيز لكل أعمالك الرائعة والجميلة والمفيدة دائماً تسعدني في كتاباتك المباركة *​*تحياتي وأحترامي والرب معك يباركك ويبارك حياتك وتعبك في أعمالك وخدمتك *​*المباركة ربنا يفرح قلبك وأهل بيتك على طول بنعمته وسلامه ومحبته الدائمة... *​*والمجد له هو ربنا يسوع المسيح دائماً..وأبداً..آمين*​


----------



## aymonded (17 أغسطس 2013)

ربنا يسوع المسيح القيامة والحياة يفرح قلبكم بقوة غفرانه وعمل نعمته الفائق
ولنُصلي دائماً بعضنا لأجل بعض؛ كونوا معافين باسم الرب إلهنا آمين
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (17 أغسطس 2013)

*فعلا استاذي هو سؤال بيجي على بالنا كتيييييييييير
و حضرتك جاوبته بأسلوب رائع 
و فعلا انا استفدت من موضوع حضرتك جدا
ربنا يباركك بكل بركة و يعوض تعب محبتك و يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## aymonded (17 أغسطس 2013)

ويفرح قلبك ويهبك سلامه الحلو المطمأن للنفس جداً
بركة إلهنا الحي تحل علينا كلنا وعلى مصر كلها بكل من فيها
ليحفظها من كل شبه شرّ آمين
​


----------



## tamav maria (18 أغسطس 2013)

*
رائع ماسطره قلمك الذهبي لنا من كلمات رائعه وشرح اروع لمحبة الله لنا
شكرا لمحبتك وجمال كلماتك استاذ ايمن
الرب يبارك حياتك ويفيض عليك نعمته وبركته
 لتكون دوما في الافق 

*


----------



## انت شبعي (18 أغسطس 2013)

سؤال رائع و مهم جدا
اشكرك استاذي على مواضيعك القيمة
الرب يحفظك في نعمته


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (18 أغسطس 2013)

*عندي سؤال واستفسار في نفس الوقت

اجد كثير من الناس لا تعرف نفسها هل هم فعلا ابناء الله ام لا بمعني

يعني لا يعرفوا عندما يموتوا اين يذهبون لانها ليس له علاقه شخصيه مع الله

ولكن يصوموا يصلون يذهبوا للكنيسة  وهكذا 

هل هم ينطبق عليهم المقال لو مات احدهم 
*​


----------



## aymonded (19 أغسطس 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> سؤال رائع و مهم جدا
> اشكرك استاذي على مواضيعك القيمة
> الرب يحفظك في نعمته



ويبارك حياتك ويفرحك بغنى نعمته الفائق
ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض
​


----------



## aymonded (19 أغسطس 2013)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *عندي سؤال واستفسار في نفس الوقت
> 
> اجد كثير من الناس لا تعرف نفسها هل هم فعلا ابناء الله ام لا بمعني
> 
> ...



سلام لشخصك العوزيز والمحبوب في شخص الله الحي
أخي الحبيب *أولاً*، لازم القلب يكون منفتحاً على الله بالإيمان، والإنسان يكون متكل على قوة الله لخلاص نفسه، لذلك يحتاج كل إنسان أن تنفتح بصيرته على النور الإلهي فتشرق النعمة في قلبه وذهنه والروح القدس يشهد في قلبه انه ابناً لله في الابن الوحيد لأن الرسول يقول: [ الروح نفسه أيضاً يشهد لأرواحنا اننا أولاد الله ] (رومية 8: 16)، فنحن لا ينبغي أن نتخيل أننا اولاد الله أو يكون عندنا مجرد اعتقاد مبني على الدراسة والفهم فقط، بل هو شهادة الروح القدس في قلبنا بإحساس عميق يظهر في ثقتنا وإيماننا بشخص المسيح الكلمة المتجسد الذي به وحده يحق لنا الدخول للأقداس، ونحيا كأولاد لله بالصدق والحق...

*ثانياً*: نحن غير قادرين على الحكم في القلوب، أو نضع قانون لهؤلاء، لأن الله هو  فاحص الكلى والقلوب ونحن لا نعرف خفايا قلبهم، فلربما ببساطة يحبون شخص ربنا يسوع وليس لهم استنارة واضحة والله يقبلهم ببساطتهم، لذلك لا أقدر على أن اضع حكماً على أحد واحدد كلامك عن هؤلاء، فالرب وحده من يحكم في قلبهم، أنا هنا فقط وضحت الطريق حسب قصد الله لندخل فيه، أما الحكم على الناس صعب أضعه لأني لا أعرف كل واحد من جهة قلبه، لذلك لندع الله هو من يحكم في كل واحد، لأن له وحده الحكم على القلوب..


ولكن دعني أقول لشخصك العزيز والمحبوب في كنيسة الله، أنه ينبغي لكل واحد أن يتوب ويتكل على شخص الله الحي وهو سينجيه ويدخله في سرّ الغفران الأبدي ويعطيه حياة أبديه باسمه، لكن من لا يؤمن إيمان حي بتوبة قلب طالباً الله فأنه لن يستطيع أن يخلص لأن الخلاص ليس كلمة ولا فكرة ولكنه حياة تُعاش بالنعمة.. كن معافي


----------



## *koki* (23 أغسطس 2013)

اشكرك استاذى
كنت زمان بسأل السؤال ده
لكن ربنا بيحبنا اووووووووووى
شكرا مره كمان بجد استفدت كتير​


----------



## aymonded (23 أغسطس 2013)

إلهنا الحي يشبعك من دسم نعمته الحلو
ويهبنا حكمة وتدبير حسن حسب مسرة مشيئته آمين
​


----------



## اصبحت قبطيا (10 نوفمبر 2013)

ربنا يباركك .. بجد روعه تسلم ايدك  .. كان فعلا من الاسئله الي كنت بسالها لنفسي ومحتاج اجابه :\ ..


----------



## aymonded (10 نوفمبر 2013)

فرح الله قلبك أخي الحبيب ووهبك فيض من النعمة 
وسلام الله الذي لا يزول آمين
​


----------

